# Let's see your EDCs



## Cadillac J

I haven't purchased a kitchen knife in a while as I've been quite content, but I have wanted to pick up an EDC for some time.

Figured I couldn't go wrong with the Spyderco Paramilitary 2--it is a great knife and the S30V steel is no slouch (but I wished the M390 version wasn't sold out). So a few days after playing with it, I decide to order the Benchmade 581 Barrage in M390...and while placing the order, figured might as well add in a ZDP-189 Endura for $95, as it is another steel that I've always wanted to try.

So here I am with 3 EDCs and they all make me happy in their own way. Not sure if this is the start of another blade addiction, or if this will be it for me.

Sharpening seemed the same as any other blade, yet the ZDP did take a bit longer. I used my normal: Shapton 220--Chosera 600--Bester 1200--Naniwa 5K SS.

They now all have super sharp edges, and I can't wait to test the retention of the M390. But I've realized how much I don't like sharpening small blades (almost thought about going against all I believe in and ordering an Edge Pro to take care of these and to use for my friends Euro or crap knives, which I also hate to freehand...haven't yet, but we'll see)

Let's see your EDCs.


----------



## 99Limited

I have the same Endura laying next to my keyboard. I also have a Paramilitary 2 in CTS-XHP that I'm waiting to sell. I had the PM2 in M390, but sold it a month ago.


----------



## gamblerS4

Chris Reeves Mnandi

*NOT MY PICTURE (borrowed from the intrawebs)*


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Murray Carter neck knife:


----------



## Dream Burls

I have a sprint run para 2 with the s90v steel, but my EDC is the sage 2 in titanium wIth s30v. Love that knife. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## GlassEye

Giesen & Forsthoff, Solingen. I think this was my father's knife, then my grandfather had it at some point and ruined it on a bench grinder, I did what I could to repair the large blade, small blade is beyond repair. Steel feels quite soft, yet wear resistant; has corkscrew, bottle opener and blades, what else could I need?


----------



## chinacats

View attachment 8675

tried to upload but need to try again...


----------



## chinacats

ok, still got to figure this out...


----------



## l r harner

now adays since i make i hardly ever have a folder thats not mine on me but i do still carry a spyderco cricket SE (its my backup)
i have loved spyderco for a great number of years and dont know how any one opens a knife with out a hole in it


----------



## Miles

In my right front pocket I carry a Spyderco Calypso Jr with linen micarta scales and a Victorinox SAK.


----------



## Cadillac J

99Limited said:


> I have the same Endura laying next to my keyboard. I also have a Paramilitary 2 in CTS-XHP that I'm waiting to sell. I had the PM2 in M390, but sold it a month ago.



How as the ZDP held up in your Endura? If you aren't in a rush to sell it, I might be interested in your XHP in a month or so--what was the handle color on those?



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Murray Carter neck knife:



I was originally going to get one of Carter's neck knives for this purpose, but I really wanted a folder and something more stain resistant. Sweet knife Rick.



Uptothehilt said:


> I have a sprint run para 2 with the s90v steel, but my EDC is the sage 2 in titanium wIth s30v. Love that knife. Sorry, no pictures.



How is the S90V to sharpen, and how would you rate it on edge retention compared to other steels you've used?



l r harner said:


> i have loved spyderco for a great number of years and dont know how any one opens a knife with out a hole in it



Although my experience is limited with only these knives, I'm starting to have the same feeling Butch. The only reason I even got the Benchmade is because of the steel and the spring assisted open is the fastest I've seen--almost switch blade like. Not a bad knife, but much heavier than the Spydercos.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks




----------



## Benuser

My carbon Opinel no. 8

http://s19.postimage.org/cqaj3stk3/08012010151.jpg


----------



## Dusty

I have a sheeps-foot no. 8 I carry camping. Edc's aren't really a done thing here in Australia due to pretty strict carry laws. 

Love Opinel knives. Our wild mushroom season is pretty much ending, but next year I'd like to get one of their mushroom knives.


----------



## bluntcut

Stretch cf zdp, dragronfly zdp, gb cpm-m4, endura vg-10, bm 940 s30v, saks.

dragonfly zdp has better HT than stretch cf, shaving sharp without constant microchip. Cpm-m4 is super-blue big brother.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Love that you started this thread! I just revamped mine.

I used to carry a Victorinox Sportsman, Benchmade 551, and had a link on my keychain for my P.O. Box keys, etc. I didn't use the corkscrew since I"m not in the kitchen anymore, and the small flathead would collapse the can opener on my finger when doing stuck-on phillips heads. I used the Benchmade because the AXIS lock is the easiest lock to DE-activate(they all open pretty easy, don't they?) when I am in a freezer covered in boxes.

Well, I found my solutions. I got a Leatherman Skeletool CX. I never liked heavy leathermans or their douchey belt pouches, but this is perfect for me. Light, the same steel as my Benchmade(a little thinner, too), a pair of good pliers, and some actual bits. I also switched to a snap loose leaf ring on my keychain because my keys were rubbing my knee in my car, which I HATE.

And of course, the 4Sevens Quark MiniX 123. Dim enough on low to not wake my wife(.5 Lumens), and bright enough to spotlight a building on high(210 lumens). Still got 9 years on the warranty too.







Now I just need to replace my wallet. I like that it carries change and cards, but it collects them too, which is annoying. I was thinking about maybe moving to a money clip. Or a Knives Ship Free City Pocket Sheath and a fixed blade. Also looking at the Victorinox SwissCard because I just might need little grooming tools. I am also playing with the idea of carrying a lock picking set around with me, provided it is small and light enough for me to not notice most days.


----------



## Kyle

I daily carry a Spyderco Caly 3.5 Super Blue (sprint run) with Hitachi Blue steel. 

This is just a stock photo off the webs, I don't have a camera handy.


----------



## Crothcipt

LOL @ Eamon, lock picking set? Don't get pulled over with those in the car.

A friend of mine would carry a set of dentist tools for that reason.


----------



## jgraeff

IMG_0787 by jgraeff1, on Flickr

here is mine from Mike Davis- mammoth tooth, westinghouse ivory(i think) leather sheath pretty badass knife he does excellent work! i have a deba from him right now and its amazing!


----------



## JMJones

Here is mine


----------



## RRLOVER

I have been carrying these two for a long time.


----------



## Vladimir

I had a few EDC knives, Almar, Spyderco , but the winner of the ZT


----------



## apicius9

Kershaw Leek with the D2 blade - but I don't carry it every day because at least half the time I don't know where I left it...

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke

Crothcipt said:


> LOL @ Eamon, lock picking set? Don't get pulled over with those in the car.
> 
> A friend of mine would carry a set of dentist tools for that reason.



If they didn't fit in my wallet discretely, I wouldn't want to carry them anyways.


----------



## Keith Neal

The issued knife at a Steve Tarani knife class, this is nice to carry, can be flicked open with the right technique, and is very sharp. 

ATS-34, Tarani design.


----------



## sudsy9977

i think id be too embarrassed to post a pic of mine!....ryan


----------



## PierreRodrigue

This one. It is the first pocket knife I ever made. It is a lot like the little one my dad used to carry, from what I can remember.


----------



## Cadillac J

Can't believe I fell into another knife-related rabbit hole...and here is where I am at now just about 4 months later.

Pretty sure I'm done at this point, and now it will be time to sell off what I don't really want. This side of the fence in the blade community is almost more addictive because of the variety of everything, which is somewhat funny because I still get much more use out of my kitchen knives on a daily basis.

_All the steels I have now:_
M390 (x2)
CPM-M4 (x3)
CPM-S90V
S30v
S35VN
SR101/52100 (x2)
VG10
14C28N (x2)
1095
AUS-8











Let's see what you got!


----------



## Don Nguyen

macmiddlebrooks said:


>



Beautiful Rexfords.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My collection is rather small,but all are listed here by other's:
Opinel carbon(an old one got at swapmeet)
Spyderco para-military black S30V
Spyderco para-military blue M-390
Spyderco Caly Super Blue 

I enjoy stropping my folders on stones and leather.I learned stone stropping fr. Murry Carter's advanced sharpening tech.he does it with his neck knife fr.dull to shaving sharp(now that is quality steel):knife:


----------



## Reede

Top to bottom:

Rader integral EDC in CruForgeV with Koa and Walrus Ivory
Ed Caffrey EBK in Damascus with jigged bone
Ed Caffrey EBK in 52100 with Ivory micarta
Ed Caffrey EBK in 1084 with G10 scales. 
Missing from the photo is my Burt Foster Dark Side, in stainless clad 1095.

In all honesty, it is the 1084 Caffrey and the Burt Foster that are the true EDC's, the others get used for more semi-dress or dress occasions. Here's a shot of the Rader with its new sheath:





Reed


----------



## add

Mmmm.... Paul Long leather!


----------



## Kyle

[SUB][/SUB]Does anyone know of anybody that can work on folders, specifically Spyderco? I have a Caly 3.5 in hitachi blue steel that an idiot friend of mine left outside. There's some rust inside the folding mechanism. I'm hoping to find someone who can tear it apart, clean it up, polish the blade and just bring it back to life.


----------



## quantumcloud509




----------



## kalaeb

One I have been using from Ivan Campos. I had to rehandle it since the original handle shrunk so much in the Utah climate, but its a great little knife:


----------



## jmforge

LOL. I have the exact same EBK as the one on the bottom.


Reede said:


> Top to bottom:
> 
> Rader integral EDC in CruForgeV with Koa and Walrus Ivory
> Ed Caffrey EBK in Damascus with jigged bone
> Ed Caffrey EBK in 52100 with Ivory micarta
> Ed Caffrey EBK in 1084 with G10 scales.
> Missing from the photo is my Burt Foster Dark Side, in stainless clad 1095.
> 
> In all honesty, it is the 1084 Caffrey and the Burt Foster that are the true EDC's, the others get used for more semi-dress or dress occasions. Here's a shot of the Rader with its new sheath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed


----------



## Lefty

A Rader folder would be up there for me, as the coolest knife ever! Has anyone seen one?


----------



## Mike Davis

Here is todays carry.




ZT 0350 folder in S30v, HHH MTN necker and a hunter/utility made by me in 1084/15n20 with a walrus ivory handle


----------



## Kyle

Does anyone here make Kydex sheaths or can anyone recommend me a maker? I have a Benchmade Snody 210 Activator with a sharkskin sheath but I want to carry it around my neck. Benchmade makes one but apparently it's not very good and people recommend custom. Any help? 

It's the same size as below. Surprisingly comfortable in hand despite the very small size.


----------



## Mike9

Kershaw RJII non serrated. Big, fast, and it takes a wicked edge.


----------



## sudsy9977

I would ask Tom krein.....his sheaths are really good....he did a few for me and I was very happy....Ryan

Just google his info


----------



## Duckfat

EDC that belongd to my great-great-great grandfather. Carried all through the Civil war.

Dave


----------



## quantumcloud509

Duckfat said:


> EDC that belongd to my great-great-great grandfather. Carried all through the Civil war.
> 
> Dave



Thats really cool.


----------



## franzb69

just waiting on my order then i can finally post something on here. lol.

=D


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What a great family heirloom, Dave.


----------



## franzb69

my edc knives =D


----------



## Salty dog

Kershaw with mother of pearl. One hander.


----------



## Cadillac J

Salty dog said:


> Kershaw with mother of pearl. One hander.



Salty, did you attach those scales to your Leek or did you buy it that way?

I have two Leeks now...one with Sandvik steel and just picked up the CPM-D2 composite yesterday. Such a sweet little wharncliffe blade.



franzb69 said:


> my edc knives =D



Franz, I just received a brown Skyline just like yours yesterday (got a blem for $25 - only mistake was text on blade was printed to high) and I already had the black G10 with regular matte blade...fun knife to flip and play with.


----------



## franzb69

> Franz, I just received a brown Skyline just like yours yesterday (got a blem for $25 - only mistake was text on blade was printed to high) and I already had the black G10 with regular matte blade...fun knife to flip and play with.



cool, got mine from kershawguy. was supposed to be a blem but he threw in a retail version for me. which was awesome. my blur's a blem! =D

i just got these two two weeks ago. first folders that were actually worth showing. i had a $2.50 dollar folder (philippines, you gotta love the prices here!) i bought off some guy on the street from way back. it's still around, but retired soon as i got these babies.

=D


----------



## Duckfat

Salty is the Kershaw a lock blade? I've been carrying a Buck Prince for years just because it's small and I prefer a lock blade.


----------



## franzb69

> The Leek series includes some of Kershaw's most popular knives, and the K.O. Leek serrated folding knife is no exception. This particular knife features a distinctive design by celebrated knife maker Ken Onion, who created the SpeedSafe ambidextrous assisted opening system. With SpeedSafe, the user can smoothly and easily deploy the blade with one hand, either left or right. This makes it ideal for sporting and work situations in which one-handed opening is easier and safer, such as when hunting, fishing, or working with your hands on the job site. The K.O. Leek also sports a bead-blasted stainless-steel handle, which gives the knife a sleek, cutting-edge look. If the stainless handle isn't your cup of tea, Kershaw also offers Leek knives in a variety of other handle styles, some with technologically advanced coatings for enhanced performance. For example, the red "smoked" double-anodized aluminum handle is a true head turner, while the black tungsten DLC-coated handle produces a non-reflective surface. As an alternative, you can opt for the Pink Leek, with its fashionable pink anodized aluminum handle, or the Rainbow Leek, which boasts a titanium oxide coating that produces a highly scratch-resistant, brilliant rainbow finish.
> 
> 
> The SpeedSafe assisted opening system lets you smoothly deploy the blade with 1 hand. The K.O. Leek also comes with a Kershaw pocket clip, which is meant to be clipped with the handle on the inside of your pocket. The clip is not to be worn on a belt, as this is an unsafe way to carry your belt. Other features include a frame lock, which locks the blade into position after the blade is deployed, and a thumb stud for easier one-handed opening.
> 
> About the SpeedSafe System
> The patented SpeedSafe knife-opening system helps users open the knife by applying manual pressure to the thumb stud or blade protrusion. The heart of the SpeedSafe system--which is built into many of Kershaw's best-selling knives--is its torsion bar, which keeps gravity from opening the knife. After the blade is out of the handle, the torsion bar moves along its half-moon track and takes over, smoothly opening the blade and locking it into position, ready for use. Although they may look similar at first glance, SpeedSafe knives are not considered switchblades. Unlike a switchblade, SpeedSafe knives do not deploy with the push of a button in the handle or by gravity alone. Instead, the user must manually overcome the torsion bar's resistance, putting the knives outside the federal definition of a switchblade. However, it's the responsibility of the buyer to investigate and comply with the laws and regulations that apply in his or her specific area. Buyers should rest assured, however, that SpeedSafe knives are extremely safe, as they open only when the user manually deploys them, and lock securely into position when open so they don't close accidentally.
> 
> Knife Maker Ken Onion
> A master of his trade, Ken Onion is one of the most sought-after custom knife makers in the industry. His knives can be found in the most prestigious private knife collections as well in as in the pockets of his dedicated customers. Ken's involvement in the knife trade dates back to his time in Palestine, West Virginia, where he was inspired at the age of 12 by Vernon Ott, a local blacksmith and maker of garden tools and knives. In the ensuing years, Ken joined the U.S. Marine Corps and worked in such fields as construction, heavy equipment repair, and hydraulics repair, always with an eye toward eventually designing the perfect knife. In November of 1991, Ken met Stan Fujisaki, a talented knife maker who agreed to teach him the tricks of the trade. After years of preparation--and some inspiration while working on a Harley cam for a friend--Ken created his first SpeedSafe knife. Today, Ken designs a custom selection of knives for Kershaw, many featuring the patented SpeedSafe torsion bar system for assisted opening. Ken is personally involved throughout the design and manufacturing process to ensure that each knife meets his high standards for performance and quality.
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> Blade material: Sandvik 13C26 stainless steel
> Handle: 410 stainless steel
> Blade length: 3 inches
> Closed length: 4 inches
> Weight: 3 ounces
> Warranty: Limited lifetime



13c26 is the sandvik version of aeb-l, but then kershaw's heat treat on these sucks, and they moved to 14c28n on their other models which has better heat treat.


----------



## Cadillac J

franzb69 said:


> cool, got mine from kershawguy.


 Me too :knife:

My regular Leek is the 14c28n version...it takes a very refined, polished edge very easily -- the best blade I've used to slice wrapping paper over this holiday season.

Duckfat, his Leek has a framelock and is an assisted opener (unless he removed the spring himself)


----------



## franzb69

kershaw guy's a great seller. too bad he doesn't ship internationally. which is fine with me since i have a 3rd party courier that does that for me via several US addresses they provide. and i use that for most of my online purchases in the states.

=D


----------



## Pumped

leatherman skeletool


----------



## Salty dog

Duckfat said:


> Salty is the Kershaw a lock blade? I've been carrying a Buck Prince for years just because it's small and I prefer a lock blade.



Not sure what a "lock" blade is? I'm not much into "jack knives". It does lock open. And the scales came on the knife.


----------



## Cadillac J

^
Found your Leek here...didn't know they came that way stock, I really like it. One of the benefits of the Leek is that it is sleek and slim for pocket carry...but it is also its downfall when in the hand for use -- these inlays help to beef up the handle which I would assume makes for better grip.
http://www.knifecenter.com/item/KS1660PEARL/Kershaw-Ken-Onion-Leek-Mother-of-Pearl-Assisted-Opener-Plain-3-inch-Blade

found a black version that looks sweet as well


----------



## Vertigo

Here's the brand new Leek I just bought to replace the last one I owned, which was basically sharpened into a toothpick with olive scales. Excuse the crappy cellphone pics.












First thing I did was flip the clip and pop off the safety. This was how I carried the last one for ages... but I guess the quick release on this one is particularly jumpy. 






Pocket deployment. Derp.


----------



## Cadillac J

^ 
I had the same blue smoke Leek, but gave it to a friend this summer as it had a more pronounced recurve than my random Leek which had a much flatter profile. 

Damn, now I wish I would have just changed the blades on them before giving, because I'm realizing how much better the blue/black aluminum looks over my stainless steel.


On a side note, if anyone is looking for inexpensive, fixed blades for non-kitchen use, please take a look at Mora. I received 5 of various size and stainless/carbon a few days ago, and liked them so much that I just ordered another 6 to gift away....amazing bang for your buck -- under $15 each and come with a utilitarian sheath.











No matter how much you try to resist, the knife addiction doesn't let up.


----------



## franzb69

i love me moras as well =D cheap, gets sharp nice and as hard as j-knives.


----------



## Cadillac J

I can't stop buying new knives. All I wanted was one good folder, and here I am now...with an 18" machete.


----------



## HHH Knives

Kyle said:


> Does anyone here make Kydex sheaths or can anyone recommend me a maker? I have a Benchmade Snody 210 Activator with a sharkskin sheath but I want to carry it around my neck. Benchmade makes one but apparently it's not very good and people recommend custom. Any help?
> 
> It's the same size as below. Surprisingly comfortable in hand despite the very small size.



I know a guy who may be able to help ya out on that.


----------



## HHH Knives

My EDC.


----------



## Lefty

Does anyone else find it virtually impossible to find the perfect EDC? I've tried about 5 in the past few months, and I keep going back to my Gerber Paraframe for daily stuff and my SAK Treker for work. I kinda feel like steel, etc is a bit less important with an EDC, because of the abuse they take. Or, mine do anyways. The SAK is an incredible tool and I've cut bumpers and dashes off of cars with it, popped open melted cupboards, and picked locks with it (and a haligan). I don 't know if I'd be as likely to do all of this with a $350 knife, with S35VN, or another similar steel. 

Kitchen knives are easy (as an owner). I can honestly say I have at least 5 blades I could use every day for the rest of my life, if I had to.


----------



## DSChief

Pulled this pic off the web, but it's the one I have. The original Tomcat, I got when I was still on Active Duty east coast.


----------



## clayton




----------



## capid1

Carrying one of my favorite fixed blades today.


----------



## franzb69

a new edc i got recently

svord peasant knife, took 3 months to get here coz of sellers not putting the names on right on their packages.

carbon steel, 60 rc (afaik), friction folder, dirt cheap.


----------



## franzb69

lemme correct myself, the svord is 55-58rc, probably L6 steel according to some forums. so far i like it.

=D


----------



## TamanegiKin

Picked up my first edc recently. 
Went with the griptilian, para 2's caught my interest but are damn hard to find. 
I think I might pick up a sage 3 for my gal.
Here's the one I nabbed


----------



## mkmk

Lefty said:


> Does anyone else find it virtually impossible to find the perfect EDC? I've tried about 5 in the past few months, and I keep going back to my Gerber Paraframe for daily stuff and my SAK Treker for work. I kinda feel like steel, etc is a bit less important with an EDC, because of the abuse they take. Or, mine do anyways. The SAK is an incredible tool and I've cut bumpers and dashes off of cars with it, popped open melted cupboards, and picked locks with it (and a haligan). I don 't know if I'd be as likely to do all of this with a $350 knife, with S35VN, or another similar steel.



I agree. Nothing is really perfect, since there are a lot of things that you often ask a pocket knife to do. For me, my choice of what to put in my pocket has partly to do with what I'm doing that day, and partly with what I'm wearing. I'm in Texas, where it can be hot 8+ months out of the year. I *hate* having a knife bouncing around in my pocket in shorts of lightweight pants. So -- everything has to have a decent clip of some sort. If I want something with a decent blade, I usually carry a Spyderco Dragonfly or Caly 3. Often, though, utility trumps blade quality, and I carry an alox SAK Cadet with one of these little clips. It makes it hang flat in my front or back pocket, without making a lump or flopping around:

http://www.lighthound.com/TEC-Acces...Clip--Stainless-Steel-Pocket-Clip_p_3470.html


----------



## ejd53

I don't know if there is a "perfect" anything, but I really like mine:

View attachment 14801


----------



## Jmadams13

Wow. Only word I can think of...


----------



## ejd53

Yeah, Randy does great work. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## hoimin

Spyderco Para-Military2 Black S30v - these have been sold out everywhere, or cost >$200. Stumbled upon a used one off kijiji for $80 CAD from the original owner =D It was somewhat dull from use, so I tried out my nascent sharpening skills. I tried thinning behind the edge to bring the angle down because the steel can handle it, but it's clear I still need more practice (on cheaper knives).

Spyderco Dragonfly2 ZDP-189 - picked this up for my wife because it has a non-threatening size, easily pocketable/pursed, and zips through anything the blade touches. No more opening packages with random steak knives!


----------



## snowbrother

Mine is back in West Virginia (I forgot it at my parents' house when I was visiting), but it is this one: http://www.edcknives.com/products/Andre-van-Heerden-%2d-Model-23-%2d-IKBS-Flipper-%2d-Ironwood.html


----------



## pumbaa

anyone got any suggestions on a budget edc for a chef to carry for opening/breaking down boxes, bags of flour, and other random things? budget is around $50


----------



## chinacats

pumbaa said:


> anyone got any suggestions on a budget edc for a chef to carry for opening/breaking down boxes, bags of flour, and other random things? budget is around $50



I like SOG knives, fairly inexpensive and built well.

Cheers!


----------



## pumbaa

thanks china i will look at that, and you ever going to give up that salsa recipe? and because of you i have some trinidad scorpions growing now.


----------



## Jmadams13

Just posted this one in the necker thread.

CRKT F4-02 Carson






Case XX 1965 model 5332. * Seen better days, but was my grandfathers, and was a handle down when I was 12. * Have carried it litterly every day since, even to school, lol. The middle blade gets the sharpest of any knife I own, or have owned, as well as my easiest to sharpen. Not sure why, just something about it. It's a shame the tip broke when I was a youngster playing with it, even before my grandfather gave it to me.


----------



## cclin

Robert Terzuola fixed blade, I don't know what model it is?? Bob give to me as gift in the knife show 18 years ago.


----------



## Chef Niloc

I'll bet no one surprised but here's my two every EDC


----------



## stereo.pete

@Chef Niloc, you are a man of impeccable taste!


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Here are two of my EDC items. HK USP45 and a Custom Todd Begg


----------



## Lucretia

​


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Here is one of my other EDC's Emerson Tan Super Roadhouse.


----------



## Kyle

xdrewsiferx said:


> Here are two of my EDC items. HK USP45 and a Custom Todd Begg



Nice! I have an HK USP 40 and I was just looking at a light for it this morning. You've just made me want one even more!


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Try to find the older gen style like mine if you can. I really dig the rear toggle switch over the push button style.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Here is my other knife I carry. It is by Andre VanHeerden from South Africa.


----------



## Birnando

Here are a couple of my recent ones.
The Fontenille Pataud is in carbon steel with horn scales, the Chris Reeve Sebenza 21 (in a lefty version) is in S35VN with the Micarta inlays.

The Fontenille Laguiole is hands down my very favorite knife!
The Sebenza is built like a tank, perfect for work.








I've used screenshots from the producers sites, they actually know how to photograph stuff..


----------



## ecchef

Only when I'm working. 
No need to carry anything when I'm not.


----------



## Justin0505

ecchef said:


> View attachment 16686
> 
> Only when I'm working.
> No need to carry anything when I'm not.



what he heck is that? Looks like it's made out of CF... thought it was just a coating at first, but the pattern seems to continue onto the bevel at the tip.


----------



## GlassEye

Justin0505 said:


> what he heck is that? Looks like it's made out of CF... thought it was just a coating at first, but the pattern seems to continue onto the bevel at the tip.



+1 
What is that?


----------



## franzb69

i've seen similar ones before. seen carbon fiber kiridashis on ebay. no clue how those things perform tho.


----------



## ecchef

Busse Stealth Hawk. I think the material is something called MP45, but not sure.


----------



## Lucretia

xdrewsiferx said:


> Here are two of my EDC items. HK USP45 and a Custom Todd Begg






So, if you carry a pink knife it's a good idea to also carry a gun? :justkidding:


----------



## Justin0505

Small:
Traditional folder from JKI: iron handle, either white or blue #2 blade (can't remember atm). Really, really cool little knife. Everyone that holds it like it: oddly popular with non-knuts too:
[






Med: Carter semi skinner with a few custom adjustments White #1 and iron wood. This one has been in my pocket for a long time and has seen some serious use. It's about time for some spa treatment: 






Lrg:
Rader midtech (he did all the grinding and HT) for Defiance knives in 52100, really not that much bigger than the Carter, but a whole different class of knife. Lots of power packed into a small package. 






XL:
Another Defiance knife by Rader, but it's stamped with "Defiance" instead of "Rader" like the other one. Pete's did the HT. The steel is 3V and it's insane. Probably the toughest, most shock and wear resistant steel I've used to date. It's surprisingly light of a full 6" blade, but you could totally chop down a tree or break down an elk with it.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Justin: Great Lumtec! I had one just like it until USPS lost it........



Lucretia said:


> So, if you carry a pink knife it's a good idea to also carry a gun? :justkidding:



Well you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Lucretia

I bet you can actually find it if you drop it in the woods, tho.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

There were a few reasons for the pink. 1st was when Todd was teaching me to make knives he would ask "So you gunna put pink scales on it?" id respond "no" "so you gunna put hello kitty on it?" Id respond no etc etc. When my order was final done for a knife it was pink lol. 

Part of the reasoning to this was the joke, another part was the fact that I use this knife every day and he knew I would so it was even more comical to him  But there are some serious reasons to the pink like if it is dropped in tall grass or anything you can find it (I have done this and know for a fact it helped lol) also it cuts down the chance of it being stolen. 

Also I have always had an affinity to pink and black.


----------



## Justin0505

Lol, so reasons:
1 it was a joke
2 it was funny
3 actually, I like pink
4 maybe someone won't steal it

If think carrying a. 45 and knife may have more to do with #4 than the color. 

Nice usp btw: that was the first gun that made me realize that "really nice" and "plastic" could coexist in the same description. And try as I might to like 9mm or .40, I just keep coming back to. 45acp as an edc cartridge. 

Isn't todd known for his friction folders? I see the indebt in the indent on the back of the handle, but no thumb tab on the blade. Liner lock?


----------



## panda

buck vantage avid 13c26 steel




use it at the restaurant, good for opening boxes, cryo bags, packages, etc.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Justin0505 said:


> Lol, so reasons:
> 1 it was a joke
> 2 it was funny
> 3 actually, I like pink
> 4 maybe someone won't steal it
> 
> If think carrying a. 45 and knife may have more to do with #4 than the color.
> 
> Nice usp btw: that was the first gun that made me realize that "really nice" and "plastic" could coexist in the same description. And try as I might to like 9mm or .40, I just keep coming back to. 45acp as an edc cartridge.
> 
> Isn't todd known for his friction folders? I see the indebt in the indent on the back of the handle, but no thumb tab on the blade. Liner lock?




Todd just started making friction folders but he is really know for high end tactical knives. People have recently been going crazy for his friction folders but good ol locking blades are my preference. I have a Glimpse 5.0 on order and that will replace my pink one when it comes in. But that is a $4k-$6k knife v.s. a $1kish knife (Pink) so two very different levels. 

The USP45 was a grail gun for me. I always wanted one ever since I was quite young and you would see them in movies and then videogames. 

I generally carry my Glock 19 you can see it here in this shot some of my other guns.


----------



## Justin0505

just did some reading on Begg and found this WIP thread:
http://www.beggknives.com/forum/sho...-5-0-WIP-planning-to-debut-for-spring-of-2013
damn...

You got a nice little collection of fantastic plastic that goes "boom." I've always been fascinated by glocks but they just never felt right in my hands and I couldn't shot them for crap. I think I'm just one of those guys that's been ruined by nice 1911's... which, I think, is why springfields XD felt right the first time I picked it up. I think my next gun will be one of those little XDS .45's. 

I still don't have a black rifle, and I've wanted a JP for a looong time... but I know that getting one will lead to 3-gun competitions and that's another rabbit hole that I really don't need to fall down right now.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Came with a leather sheath, but it quickly wore...made a lace and blood wood mini saya.


----------



## Jmadams13

Did you get that at Japanblades? I was eyeing that up the other day


----------



## boomchakabowwow

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 17417
> 
> 
> Came with a leather sheath, but it quickly wore...made a lace and blood wood mini saya.




this is your everyday carry?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

ok mine.

old Case knife that i love.




and my more burly Benchmade Elisewitz.


----------



## NO ChoP!

boomchakabowwow said:


> this is your everyday carry?



At work, yes...I also rotate a well patina'd Opinel #6 carbone.

Out of work I tend to carry an old Spyderco I've had for years.


----------



## Dream Burls

I just cleaned and sharpened this up. Had it a while now and it's a good size and profile for me.



Spyderco Sage 2 Titanium


----------



## boomchakabowwow

NO ChoP! said:


> At work, yes...I also rotate a well patina'd Opinel #6 carbone.
> 
> Out of work I tend to carry an old Spyderco I've had for years.



that is very very cool!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

3 in damascus carter. Always on my belt. It has seen better days.


----------



## apicius9

Nothing spectacular here, not as much as some of the things you guys carry. Small and functional little knife, happens to be named after my second-favorite vegetable ('leek')  This is the D2 version which holds up nicely, I have yet to sharpen it. I love the easy one-handed opening mechanism and like the design even though it is by - eeek! - Ken Onion  Just kidding, his folders are designed well, functional and affordable IMHO. I carry a knife to cut things, not to fight zombies, so these smaller ones are fine for me. 



Stefan


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Cant really tell from the photo but is that the zipper welded version? 1660CB I think is the part number


----------



## apicius9

xdrewsiferx said:


> Cant really tell from the photo but is that the zipper welded version? 1660CB I think is the part number



Yep, that's it. Says so right on the other side of the blade or I wouldn't know 

Stefan


----------



## NO ChoP!

Jmadams13 said:


> Did you get that at Japanblades? I was eyeing that up the other day



Good eye...yup it's the Kanestune Kaze white #2....


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Here is one of my other EDC's Its a Emerson Super Roadhouse


----------

